# Betta Question.



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

I have a 100 litre tank 36x18x12 which i have 1 adult female swordtail 5 swordatil babies about 3 months old, 1 female guppy and i crab. I got a betta so i bought a clear piece of perspex and drilled hundreds of holes in (yes very time consuming but i couldnt find any pre-made ones) i sectioned off 1/3rd of the tank for him. I would like a female as well but obviously she would have to live in the community part of the tank. Would that be ok? or would she be aggressive to the other fish? Thanx.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

She should be fine in the community.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

I went and got her today and i must say she is a wee cracker. Immediately he was right up at the divider showing off at her but she didnt show him any interest but now its like she wants him to follow her through to her side. She goes up to him then swims away, looks back to see if he is coming then waits and swims up to him again, she is a little tease lol. Maybe this is a really stupid question but is there any way of guessing their age? I should have asked when i bought her.


----------

